# BBO: T-X - String Sections



## Ben (Nov 4, 2020)

Now with the release of Big Bang Orchestra: Tana, Ursa, Vega, Wallia and Xenia we are close to the release of BBO: Z - so stay tuned!

For just 65 € (regular 85€) you will get a string section with selected articulations of our very successful Synchron Strings Pro - btw, thanks for all your awesome feedback!
You can check out the included articulations as well as a comparison table with the content included in the Synchron Strings Pro here: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO_Map/BBO_Tana
Like always with BBO, all mic-positions are included, and if you want to upgrade to the Synchron Strings Pro later on, you will benefit from the upgrade prices.

If you ask yourself: “Do I need these new BBO installments?”
Yes, you do . Only exception: If you are already proud owner of Synchron Strings Pro, you can skip these libraries.
If you are still on the fence - this is the perfect opportunity to check out the sound of of the most talked-about string library on the market yourself!
BTW: Synchron Strings Pro will stay available at introductory pricing until our Black Friday kicks in.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Nov 4, 2020)

What's the actual content difference between these volumes and Synchron Strings Pro? If I were to purchase all of these section volumes, what content would I be missing from SSP? Any missing dynamic layers / articulations / features?


----------



## Ben (Nov 4, 2020)

Jay Panikkar said:


> What's the actual content difference between these volumes and Synchron Strings Pro? If I were to purchase all of these section volumes, what content would I be missing from SSP? Any missing dynamic layers / articulations / features?





Ben said:


> You can check out the included articulations as well as a comparison table with the content included in the Synchron Strings Pro here: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO_Map/BBO_Tana


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Nov 4, 2020)

Whoops, I missed the tables. Found it, thanks.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 4, 2020)

I don't know what to think. I bought Synchron Strings Pro Standard last week...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 4, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> I don't know what to think. I bought Synchron Strings Pro Standard last week...



They're not gonna take it away, will they?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> They're not gonna take it away, will they?


Standard has less mic positions than BBO.


----------



## Ben (Nov 4, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> Standard has less mic positions than BBO.


Yes, but you get less articulations...


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 4, 2020)

Ah, I didn't know. OK then.


----------



## Ben (Nov 4, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> Ah, I didn't know. OK then.


You can compare included articulations here:





BBO Tana, Ursa, Vega, Wallia, Xenia | VSL - Instruments







www.vsl.info


----------



## ptram (Nov 4, 2020)

And so on, once again, _The _Choice: all the articulations, or the extra mics?

These libraries are great additions to the BBO _sketching_ orchestra, with more flexibility than Lyra+Musca. At the same time, they are just one step from the full thing…

Paolo


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 4, 2020)

I think BBO is far more than a "sketching" orchestra. In fact, it seems to have evolved into some kind of general orchestral framework for VSLs current/future catalogue, and also fulfills a similar role the Special Editions had for the old VI line. The Synchron Percussion & Strings selections in BBO are basically the same idea: a good subset of the most important content and features, more affordable, but might also already be everything one needs. And if one's interested in going even deeper, there are the "big" Synchron libraries the material was derived from.


----------



## Ben (Nov 5, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I think BBO is far more than a "sketching" orchestra.


Yes. It was never intended to be a sketching orchestra in the first place.
Of course you can use parts of it for this purpose, but the main intent from the beginning on was an easy to use, production ready sound - for both professionals and beginners


----------



## Ben (Nov 5, 2020)

BBO: Tana - The Princess' Dream, Screencast by Guy Bacos:


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 5, 2020)

Ben said:


> BBO: Tana - The Princess' Dream


/Grammar pedant 

Princess's, unless there are more than one (somehow sharing the dream!), in which case it would be Princesses'


----------



## chrisr (Nov 5, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> /Grammar pedant
> 
> Princess's, unless there are more than one (somehow sharing the dream!), in which case it would be Princesses'



Oh that's interesting?? Could this be a USA /UK /Europe thing? - As a Brit, I would agree with what Ben wrote - if a singular noun ends with an "s" you just add the apostrophe after to signify possession.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Nov 5, 2020)

Yank, here. 

Ben, chrisr, and Guy are correct. 

.


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm also a Brit.  I'd have been caned at school for writing a singular possessive that way! 






Apostrophe | The Punctuation Guide







www.thepunctuationguide.com





I do live in the US though, where Fish and Chip's and Sausage's are often on the menu. The local coffee shop has criossant's.


----------



## chrisr (Nov 5, 2020)

Not to derail - but it was fairly recent news to me that Brussels sprouts are a big deal in New York. Apparently you haven't tried them until you've tried them in NYC. I must go and investigate! Don't know where you are in the US Virtuoso but if in New York then please confirm and report back.

Anway... sorry for the off-topic ramblings... I'm supposed to be working!!


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 5, 2020)

Seattle. I had Brussels Sprouts just last weekend and they were AMAZING. Fish & Chips and Cottage Pie are both miles better here than back home, but I've yet to find a curry to rival Manchester or Birmingham!

Back on topic, the new String Sections come with a very reasonable upgrade to Synchron Strings Pro (65 Euros off for each section I think), but what about those of us who already have SSP and have been steadily building the BBO collection?! It's going to really bug me to have a 5 letter 'black hole' near the end of the alphabet!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 6, 2020)

Next is a screencast of BBO: Ursa - Critical Search, by Guy Bacos:


----------



## ptram (Nov 6, 2020)

Ben said:


> It was never intended to be a sketching orchestra in the first place.



As a side effect, it works great as a sketching library. You get a credile and accurate sound, following the musical idea one is after.

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2020)

BBO: Vega - Sudden Turn, by Guy Bacos


----------



## stfciu (Nov 7, 2020)

Do I understand it correctly that BBO has the same base sample material as Synchron Strings Pro. I could have sworn my impression of the sound of BBO is different than SSP.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2020)

stfciu said:


> Do I understand it correctly that BBO has the same base sample material as Synchron Strings Pro. I could have sworn my impression of the sound of BBO is different than SSP.


Same samples, same sound. Only a limited set of articulations.


----------



## stfciu (Nov 7, 2020)

Ben said:


> Same samples, same sound. Only a limited set of articulations.


I have to recheck SSP then  My first impressions where different than the one from BBO


----------



## stfciu (Nov 7, 2020)

BBO 5xstring package: intro price 325 EUR, SSP standard intro price: 295 EUR. I don't get it 

EDIT: I mentioned in some other thread that I would recommend to consider BBO custom bundle service where we could receive additional discount for completing the collection.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2020)

The sound of the Synchron Strings Pro as well as the BBO string sections is highly adjustible by changing the mix in the mixer view and/or adding some of the included FX plugins to the mics. Give it a try (feel free to PM me if you want to try out such a preset).



stfciu said:


> BBO 5xstring package: intro price 325 EUR, SSP standard intro price: 295 EUR. I don't get it


With the BBOs you get all mic positions of the Synchron Strings Full library. And you can upgrade from the BBOs to the Synchron Strings at any time.


----------



## stfciu (Nov 7, 2020)

Ben said:


> The sound of the Synchron Strings Pro as well as the BBO string sections is highly adjustible by changing the mix in the mixer view and/or adding some of the included FX plugins to the mics. Give it a try (feel free to PM me if you want to try out such a preset).
> 
> 
> With the BBOs you get all mic positions of the Synchron Strings Full library. And you can upgrade from the BBOs to the Synchron Strings at any time.



I understand. It seems we have a couple of different options to consider. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## stfciu (Nov 7, 2020)

So I went through this again. I don't know what is the case but the BBO demos sound better for me than SSP demos. I just love how it sounds and I was sure it is a different material...but if it is confirmed that SSP is the same base but a broader version of it I must believe the path leads to the latter


----------



## Beans (Nov 7, 2020)

stfciu said:


> I don't know what is the case but the BBO demos sound better for me than SSP demos.



That happens naturally, as people get acquainted with the library. Seeing as these recent BBO releases are basically a selection from Synchron Strings Pro, it makes sense.


----------



## Ben (Nov 8, 2020)

BBO: Wallia - Dolls Dream, by Guy Bacos:


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 8, 2020)

It's time for me to ask my monthly question. When does this introductory offer expire? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 8, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> It's time for me to ask my monthly question. When does this introductory offer expire? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ben (Nov 9, 2020)

BBO: Xenia - Thanatos, by Guy Bacos


----------



## sinkd (Nov 9, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> /Grammar pedant
> 
> Princess's, unless there are more than one (somehow sharing the dream!), in which case it would be Princesses'


Guy's version is acceptable, but I think Chicago Manual of Style changed to "Brahms's" (ugh) about 25 years ago. Hence also Turabian. The AP floated the change only in 2019: https://www.newyorker.com/culture/comma-queen/mary-norriss-thoughts-on-pesky-possessives


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 9, 2020)

That's a proper noun though, where it's usually fine to add just an apostrophe after the _s_ - e.g. Brahm_s'_ Violin Concerto.

It's a different rule for singular (common) nouns and irregular plurals (ie those not ending in s), where it is correct to add _'s_ - e.g. The People_'s_ Princess_'s_ suspicious murder.

And while I'm here...  people write "it's" all the time, thinking that's the correct way to write a possessive, but the only time "its" has an apostrophe is when it is a contraction of "it is" - e.g. _It's_ unsettling to watch the dog lick _its_ balls. 

I don't know why I bother though - no-one cares.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 9, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> I don't know why I bother though - no-one cares.


I do and I’m not even a native speaker (which, I have no doubt, will be evident for those who have ever read more than two of my posts  ). I learned something new today though, pertaining to the ‘s.

Btw... in Dutch we have the word “jou” (you guessed it: meaning “you”) and “jouw” (“yours” / possessive). A LOT of people these days seem to use “jou” as the possessive form. In their defense: the words are pronounced exactly the same. But it makes my eyes bleed every single time I read it.


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 9, 2020)

Many people here write 'compliment' when they really mean 'complement'. <sigh>

No more! I don't know why I'm even on this thread. I already have SSP and I'm starting to bore even myself now!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 9, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> Many people here write 'compliment' when they really mean 'complement'. <sigh>


Well, allow me to just complement you with your language skills


----------



## Ben (Nov 9, 2020)

Oh boy... Maybe the new emoji language will end these grammar discussions


----------



## JonS (Nov 9, 2020)

BBO: Zeta


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 9, 2020)

Zeus or Zenith


----------



## Ben (Nov 9, 2020)

JonS said:


> BBO: Zeta





paulmatthew said:


> Zeus or Zenith


This is NOT the "Guess the name" competition thread


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 9, 2020)

So I've been considering BBO as a possible "sketching" library (I know it isn't just for that though!). I have the free version, and thinking of picking up these four on their intro pricing. Will there be any reason why I would have to get Andromeda first? Or can I wait for the BF pricing to hit for that one and be fine? 

I'm assuming the other BBO stuff will be on BF sales? Would love to pick a few up.

Brent


----------



## Ben (Nov 9, 2020)

koolkeys said:


> Will there be any reason why I would have to get Andromeda first?


There is no requirement to get Andromeda first.
All BBO installments work perfectly on their own, but the possibilities increase if you combine them (just like with the infinity stones  ). This might be the reason why you want to get Andromeda and the other installments (compared to the free BBO, Andromeda adds a lot more content).



koolkeys said:


> Would love to pick a few up.


I can only encourage you to get more of these awesome libraries!


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 9, 2020)

Ben said:


> There is no requirement to get Andromeda first.
> All BBO installments work perfectly on their own, but the possibilities increase if you combine them (just like with the infinity stones  ). This might be the reason why you want to get Andromeda and the other installments (compared to the free BBO, Andromeda adds a lot more content).
> 
> 
> I can only encourage you to get more of these awesome libraries!


Thanks. So would it benefit me to wait........a week or two? At least for the non-introductory price volumes?

Brent


----------



## Ben (Nov 9, 2020)

koolkeys said:


> Thanks. So would it benefit me to wait........a week or two? At least for the non-introductory price volumes?


Can't hurt to wait "a week or two" if you don't need them right now


----------



## Ben (Nov 11, 2020)

To Rule the World, Screencast by Tobias Alexander Ratka


----------



## Ben (Nov 15, 2020)

Please enjoy this walkthrough of "Dumbledore's Farewell", by Erik Snopko.
He used the BBO String sections + BBO: Ganymede together with the Solo Cello 1 from the SYNCHRON-ized Solo Strings to re-create this emotional cue:


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 15, 2020)

I guess the next library will be solo based (from strings to woods to brass) Because there isn't none yet.. in the BBO series.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 15, 2020)

BBO continues to 'bring the bacon' for many making strong commitment to VSL. 
_
Hoping BlkFri, and full holiday period, is used aggressively to help converts and loyalists catch up with past, missed BBO introductions. _


----------



## Nuno (Nov 15, 2020)

RogiervG said:


> I guess the next library will be solo based (from strings to woods to brass) Because there isn't none yet.. in the BBO series.



BBO Zolo 😄


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Nov 25, 2020)

stfciu said:


> BBO 5xstring package: intro price 325 EUR, SSP standard intro price: 295 EUR. I don't get it
> EDIT: I mentioned in some other thread that I would recommend to consider BBO custom bundle service where we could receive additional discount for completing the collection.



What is this "BBO custom bundle service" mentioned? 

Also did I just see the Synchron Strings Pro special price (295 euros) disappeared? 
I would go for it compared to buying the 5 BBO string bundles at 65 euros each. Yeah, less mics BUT more articulations!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 25, 2020)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Also did I just see the Synchron Strings Pro special price (295 euros) disappeared?
> I would go for it compared to buying the 5 BBO string bundles at 65 euros each. Yeah, less mics BUT more articulations!!


The Synchron Strings Pro intro sale has ended on Monday 11:59am. But you can get the 5 BBO Strings Volumes (best way to get some buy 4, pay 3 vouchers first) and then upgrade to the Synchron Strings Pro (also using the vouchers)!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks for the info Ben. What is the upgrade path price from the 5xBBO to the SSPro package? Will I in this case end up with 5xBBO packs PLUS the SSPro pack too?


----------



## Beans (Nov 25, 2020)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Thanks for the info Ben. What is the upgrade path price from the 5xBBO to the SSPro package? Will I in this case end up with 5xBBO packs PLUS the SSPro pack too?



I think if you put some things in your basket and _then_ visit another product page, it'll show you what the price would be as if you already owned the ones in-basket.


----------



## Ben (Nov 25, 2020)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> What is the upgrade path price from the 5xBBO to the SSPro package?


BBO Strings -> SY Strings Pro Std: 220 €
BBO Strings -> SY Strings Pro Full: 340 €



Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Will I in this case end up with 5xBBO packs PLUS the SSPro pack too?


Yes


----------



## Ben (Nov 25, 2020)

Beans said:


> I think if you put some things in your basket and _then_ visit another product page, it'll show you what the price would be as if you already owned the ones in-basket.


Exactly, but make sure you are logged in to make it work.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Nov 25, 2020)

Thank you both Ben & Beans!  Will check this out.

While I have you attention Ben: why does VSL sale end on Nov 30th and not on Dec 7th or 8th (like other companies such as Steinberg and Izotope). It would help people who get paid royalties, etc. on the 1st of the month  Just a thought...


----------



## Ben (Nov 25, 2020)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> While I have you attention Ben: why does VSL sale end on Nov 30th and not on Dec 7th or 8th (like other companies such as Steinberg and Izotope). It would help people who get paid royalties, etc. on the 1st of the month  Just a thought...


Thanks for your feedback, I'll forward it to our marketing team


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Nov 25, 2020)

So this is how I figured it. Please tell me if I'm wrong somewhere:

1) I buy 400euros voucher for 300euros.
2) I buy the 5 BBO string packs (v1, v2, vla, cl, bs) for 5x65=325euros - 400 voucher which leaves me with a 75euros voucher
3) I update from BBO strings to Synchron Strings Pro standard for 165euros - my 75 euros voucher left so I pay only 90euros for the update.

Total paid : 300euros for voucher plus 90 euros = 390 euros for 5xBBO *plus* SSPro Standard.
Regular price would be: 5x85 + 445 = 870euros.

Do I need to make 3 separate transactions as shown above?


----------



## Ben (Nov 25, 2020)

- You need to purchase the vouchers first (1st transaction)
- You can put the BBOs + SY Strings into the basket - the correct price will be calculated and shown there, including upgrade discounts (2nd transaction).

Please be aware that our shop system at the moment is not capable of splitting vouchers. You have to use the entire voucher for your purchase (the shop will show you an error message if a voucher is not fully used).


----------



## Beans (Nov 25, 2020)

Ben said:


> Please be aware that our shop system at the moment is not capable of splitting vouchers. You have to use the entire voucher for your purchase (the shop will show you an error message if a voucher is not fully used).



This is wonky, but in theory could someone use the "remaining" 75 EUR to in part pay for another 100 EUR voucher? That is, if they don't immediately find something 75+ to immediately acquire...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 25, 2020)

Beans said:


> This is wonky, but in theory could someone use the "remaining" 75 EUR to in part pay for another 100 EUR voucher? That is, if they don't immediately find something 75+ to immediately acquire...


OMG... did you just invent... like... a money machine for real???!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 25, 2020)

Beans said:


> This is wonky, but in theory could someone use the "remaining" 75 EUR to in part pay for another 100 EUR voucher? That is, if they don't immediately find something 75+ to immediately acquire...


I'm pretty sure it is not possible


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Nov 25, 2020)

Good to know. Thanks Ben! I will wait to see what your marketing team say about extending the final date...  Sorry everyone for this exchange but I thought my questions and calculations might be useful to other members here.
Cheers! Tatiana


----------



## Beans (Nov 25, 2020)

Ben said:


> I'm pretty sure it is not possible



Yeah, that'd be a nice way for the user to not have to immediately find something, but totally broken from an eCommerce perspective. At least, without _also_ having the logic for not allowing the "buy three get one free" deal if the payment method includes an existing voucher. 

Having built a store platform before, this was my nightmare a decade ago.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Nov 26, 2020)

Ben: any chance you will hear from your marketing team before the weekend about extending the deadline of the Black Friday sale on the BBO packs, etc. to (at least) Dec. 1st ?


----------



## SlHarder (Nov 26, 2020)

This the current VSL BBO page. It states intro prices for all BBO thru Dec 31 2020..





BIG BANG ORCHESTRA - Vienna Symphonic Library







www.vsl.co.at


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Nov 26, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> This the current VSL BBO page. It states intro prices for all BBO thru Dec 31 2020..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right. I missed that. Thanks!


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 26, 2020)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Do I need to make 3 separate transactions as shown above?



Hi, on a similar purchase I paid 'cash' the extra 25euro on a 325 sale (using 3 vouchers). Leaving one voucher spare. I know you probably worked that out anyway


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Nov 30, 2020)

Ben said:


> BBO Strings -> SY Strings Pro Std: 165 €
> BBO Strings -> SY Strings Pro Full: 255 €
> Yes



Ben: Just ordered the vouchers. You wrote above that the upgrade price from the BBO Strings T-X to the Synchron Strings Pro Std library is 165 euros when all put together in the basket but this is what I get when I do that (obviously before applying vouchers):






The reduced price for the upgrade from BBO T-X to SSPro Std seems to be 220 euros instead of the 165 euros mentioned. What am I doing wrong here? Do I need to make 2 separate transactions, one buying the BBO T-X and then buy the upgrade?
Thanks for your help!
Tatiana


----------



## Ben (Nov 30, 2020)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Ben: Just ordered the vouchers. You wrote above that the upgrade price from the BBO Strings T-X to the Synchron Strings Pro Std library is 165 euros when all put together in the basket but this is what I get when I do that (obviously before applying vouchers):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, my bad. I used my account to check the price and forgat that I had the EDU discount enabled for testing purposes. I updated the post obove with the correct prices:

BBO Strings -> SY Strings Pro Std: 220 €
BBO Strings -> SY Strings Pro Full: 340 €


----------



## Ben (Nov 30, 2020)

As you can imagine, a lot was and still is going on, and I'm working on some projects as well - so I hope you excuse this mistake.


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 1, 2020)

I guess I.will.wait for the next upgrade sales from BBO strings to SSP


----------

